# Any Pink Jeep or Verde Canyon Rail discounts?



## brainman (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

We are going to the Phoenix area in July and want to drive up to Sedona and Clarksville for Pink Jeep and Verde Canyon Railroad tours. I tried searching for discounts, but found none. Anybody have ideas?


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2008)

Found this by googling.  It was on the Pink Jeep website.

"Do you offer discounts and how do I take advantage of them?
We offer AAA members a discount on select tours as well as a repeat customer discount and a "Locals" discount to all adults holding a current Arizona drivers license showing Sedona residency."

We got a discount when we went, but that was through a special promotion at the Hyatt.  I think we got some kind of coupon book that had a 10% discount coupon for Pink Jeep.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 30, 2008)

I think we got a discount for the Verde RR for being an AARP member.


----------



## blr666 (May 30, 2008)

If you get the Sedona super pass from the Chamber of Commerce.  You can use the Krazykyote coupon & get 20% off the Pink Jeep tours.  The superpass is $15 and have discounts for other Sedona attractions.


----------



## susieq (May 30, 2008)

When we went to Sedona, we stayed at Los Abrigados.  We rarely give up any of our Vacation time for a "tour", but one of the things they offered was 2 First Class tickets on The Verde Canyon Railway ~~ couldn't resist!!  

Have a great trip!!  Beautiful Country!

Sue


----------



## TomR (May 30, 2008)

Sue:  How did you like Los Abrigados?  I was thinking of trading into Sedona for June 2009, and that is the only resort available to me.  Most of the reviews seem pretty good.  I noticed there are two codes for this resort.  Do you know if the codes make a difference in the quality of the exchange?  

Tom


----------



## susieq (May 31, 2008)

TomR said:


> Sue:  How did you like Los Abrigados?  I was thinking of trading into Sedona for June 2009, and that is the only resort available to me.  Most of the reviews seem pretty good.  I noticed there are two codes for this resort.  Do you know if the codes make a difference in the quality of the exchange?
> 
> Tom



Tom,

I really don't know if there's a difference ~ that might refer to the building the Units in ~ we we in a Jerome Unit.  It was a fabulous vacation! The resort was great, just beautiful. There was only a partial kitchen in the unit we were in ~ but it didn't matter to us ~ we were only there for coffee & breakfast in the morning ~ gone_ ALL_ day ~ and back to sleep. The unit itself was great, the staff friendly ~ and they'd bend over backwards to make sure your stay was memorable. I'd go back in a heartbeat!!  

Sue


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 31, 2008)

We stayed at Los Abrigados as well recently, and also sat through their timeshare presentation.  We said no at the end - thankfully, it was low pressure and we were not hassled.

Los Abrigados offered us a choice of "rewards" for sitting through their presentation.  We chose the Pink Jeep tour.  It was enough to cover the well-known Pink Jeep Broken Arrow tour for the two of us (other than a tip for the guide).

About Los Abrigados:  The staff and the concierge service get an A+.  They tried hard to please us.  The grounds are nice and well kept.  The gym is well equipped.  There are a certain number of propane gas grills on the grounds (some are charcoal), and they will bring you a "barbecue kit" with BBQ tools if you request one (they even lit the grill for me).  We were there as exchangers.  I traded a Marriott efficiency for a 1BR at Los Abrigados, so I cannot really complain because I consider this a trade up.  However, the rooms were not Marriott quality.  The furnishings look like 20-year old motel furniture.  The bathrooms are functional but very plain vanilla.  Sedona is beautiful, and we had a fun week, but by now Marriott has spoiled my wife and she notices when rooms are not up to Marriott standards.


----------



## TomR (May 31, 2008)

Thank you Sue and GetawaysRus for the information on Los Abrigados.  Since we will probably be on the go most of the time, the resort sounds like a perfect fit for us.  As long as the staff is friendly, and the unit clean and functional, we will have no complaints.  

Since the unit I intended to exchange for Los Abrigados is no longer available (I just used it today to exchange into Lake Tahoe for August 2009), I will have to wait until this July before another one of my weeks becomes available for exchange.  I hope Los Abrigados will still be available for a June 2009 exchange then.  Thanks again for your help.

Tom


----------

